
Work expands so as to fill the time available for its completion - apsec112
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkinson%27s_law
======
muthdra
I've been thinking this phenomenon is so common it should have a name. Traffic
expands as to fill the time people are willing to spend in traffic. Software
slows down as to be as slow as we can bear and grows to be as big as the
medium it's transferred allows. It seems like we are good at collectively
optimizing systems for the least individually bearable optimization; natural-
born procrastinators.

